# Bucket Security??



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kenedy makes a flush bolt with threads to secure a bucket.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2017)

Plastic covered weight lifting barbell.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Bonecracker said:


> Tired of my SFR Bucket bouncing all over my skiff and getting beat-up! Any bright ideas to secure them till needed on the casting platform??


Sell it and get a Carbon Marine bucket. The SFR bucket is very top heavy vs the CM bucket is only weighted on the bottom. 

If you are wanting to keep the SFR bucket, I've seen people bungee cord them to the console so they aren't bouncing


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I epoxied a 10lb barbell plate in the bottom of mine and it doesn't move at all.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Kenedy makes a flush bolt with threads to secure a bucket.


http://www.kennedytiedown.com/kits/bucket-tie-down-kit

(Take a minute while you're there to fully appreciate the superior nature of this outstanding website.)


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

zthomas said:


> (Take a minute while you're there to fully appreciate the superior nature of this outstanding website.)


LOL...nice plug


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Tie it down on the poling platform,
set it upside down over your Power Pole,
get a bigger boat,
add hydrofoils under your skiff so it rides over the chop,


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The above solutions will work but all that's really needed is an anchor point and one or two bungee cords to secure just about anything on a small skiff...

An alternative for a casting bucket is simply to lay it down when running -then add a few inches of water into it to stabilize it whenever you're using it, then stand it up where you want it ... works like a charm.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Bob you read my mind as I was thinking about securing it with a bungee cord as I have seen a guide or 2 secure his bucket that way! I was thinking about two SS anchor points that could be screwed into the skiff and attaching the bungee to that!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Bonecracker said:


> Bob you read my mind as I was thinking about securing it with a bungee cord as I have seen a guide or 2 secure his bucket that way! I was thinking about two SS anchor points that could be screwed into the skiff and attaching the bungee to that!


This is the way I have it on my skiff. Works great and the two ss anchor points are never in the way.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't bring a basket/bucket often, but I used to just dunk a towel in the water and put it in the bottom of my stripping basket. It's not as secure as a bungee, but it's a pretty easy way to add some weight.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

This is what I went with, stainless steel pad eye's! Now I have to find the correct length bungee cord with smaller hooks!

http://www.e-rigging.com/three-sixteenths-inch-stainless-pad-eye-heavy-duty


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For those of us with a serious boat affliction (mine's been going strong since the early seventies...) if you look around a bit you can find bungee cord by the spool (pretty much a lifetime supply) in one size or another (1/8" for rod racks, 3/8" for actually tying stuff like coolers into place - you get the idea...). Once you have a bulk supply of cord all you need are hooks and hog rings of the right size -then it's a simple matter to make what you need whenever the tie down is needed.... I always look before adding any tie down anchor points since I much prefer using existing strong points for securing stuff (gunnel edges, existing rails, etc.).

Aren't boats fun (and i write this when I have some trailer work that needs to get done today since I won't have any other time between now and the first week of May... maybe...)...


----------

